# My new black and white Argentine tegu



## SamBobCat (May 23, 2014)

Hey all, sorry if this is in the wrong place but I just thought I'd share that today, I received my black and white Argentine tegu in the mail. He(or she) is very tame and calm and I got him a few hours ago. He is three months old and 11 inches long. 42 grams. I am so happy to have him and I am so glad that he is my first tegu. I named him Django, or if he grows up to be a girl, I will name her Juliet. I am so excited. Thanks for looking! I will post some pictures and I will keep everyone updated on her growing.


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (May 23, 2014)

Very cute!! I've been enjoying my little guy since i received him back on March 11. He's out every day and couldn't be more tame. Good luck and keep us up to date


----------



## SamBobCat (May 23, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## SamBobCat (May 25, 2014)

Is it bad that he isn't eating? He ate some grape on his first day with me but ever since, it's day three and he isn't eating anything.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 25, 2014)

Also does he look big enough to eat pinkies yet?


----------



## MyLuvEevie (May 26, 2014)

You need to be feeding him meat! Chicken hearts, meal worms, along with a calcium supplement, VD3, and a multi V. They are carnivores remember fruit is great for them to just not what they need first at about a year old, is when they will be eating pinky, and mice


----------



## SamBobCat (May 26, 2014)

I got an ice cube tray, and threw together some mini meals that each have raw ground turkey, grape, chicken gizzard, halibut, and vitamin powder


----------



## SamBobCat (May 26, 2014)

Also, I feel awful for him because his previous owner didn't feed them every day because "they grow too fast when fed every day" so if I don't get him to eat soon, he might get MBD and I had a baby sulcata that died of MBD and I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 26, 2014)

UPDATE: he still has not taken to meat but he ate some soft boiled egg! I think if I can get some, I'll soft boil some quail egg too.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 28, 2014)

_Congrats on the new Gu  and don't worry yet, they don't have to or even need to eat every day. Tegus are opportunistic omnivores not carnivores so offer a variety of food from the beginning. Even if it doesn't eat it, what to eat is not all instinct they also have to learn which is where we come in. Rule of thumb size wise for whole prey, is to offer items that are the size, width of their head or smaller. Anything larger and they either won't eat it, too big to swallow or they just make a mess tearing it apart. I would try a rat pup and see how it does with that. I'm not a fan of offering eggs, if or when I do it's raw and not often. Eggs are seasonal and should be offered as a treat not a staple. They don't have to or even know what it's like to work for food since we bring it to them, on a platter so to speak, so they can afford to be and do become picky with certain foods and eggs are one of them. _


----------



## SamBobCat (May 28, 2014)

Thanks so much Bubblz. I am picking up some frozen pinkies really soon so hopefully he'll eat those.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 31, 2014)

UPDATE: BABY'S FIRST SHED WITH ME!!!


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey there, another update here! Django is now 13" long! He grew two inches since I got him!! 



 you can see his tail shedding in the second pic of him on my dad's head


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 24, 2014)

I think we're bonding really well


----------



## misterpc23 (Jun 28, 2014)

Enjoy it while you can! I've had my tegu 1 year now and if I tried to put her on my head my neck would break, they grow up so fast! I don't even power feed her like a lot of other people do to get their tegus to grow fast. Just enough to keep her looking healthy and keep her from being nippy. I kind of miss having my tegu so small, then again its much harder to find a small tegu VS a 3ft one in a house. In one year my tegu has already outgrown her 75 gallon tank, building a 7x4x3 now to move her up to


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Jul 12, 2014)

He's looking good Sam


----------



## SamBobCat (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Ralph?


----------



## SamBobCat (Jul 12, 2014)

!*


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 19, 2014)

View attachment 8504
He's getting so big!!!


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Josh (Aug 19, 2014)

He's looking good! Thanks for the updates! Love the photos!


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks josh!


----------



## SamBobCat (Oct 9, 2014)

Look at this handsome boy!! Slow growing, not sure what happened, but he's now 7 months old and just now hitting that growth spurt. 3 sheds in 1 month!! He's a chunky monkey! Now eating almost every day, and very enthusiastic about it! He's going through that weird teen phase thing where his personality changes all of the sudden. It's not very fun lol. But anyways, on to the pictures!!


----------



## SamBobCat (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh forgot to mention, she's showing some great colors! He's going to be a bright adult!!


----------



## SamBobCat (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys and gals! Sorry I haven't been on lately, I became really really interested in breeding ball pythons. Here's django at 8 months old!! He's very very small for his age, but is still getting growth spurts and eating like a monster. I'm not sure how he was housed before I got him in May, but he's doing good. He is however going through that teen phase where they have a totally personality change which I was not expecting at all. Anywho, here he is! PS. I forgot to mention, he is now about 19 inches long tip of nose to tip of tail.


----------



## SamBobCat (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey there! Django is at nine months old and is about 21 inches long. Sorta slow growing at this point, but he's eating like 5-6 hopper mice at a time. I don't know how he fits them all in that little tummy of his!! Today my dad and I did some renovating in his terrarium, and he seems to be taking to it quite well. It definitely helps because then I'm not reaching down to him from the top.


----------

